# Which side is which???



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

I think I'm confused. I thought that the rumen was on the left side of the goat, when your looking at them from the front (facing their face). But, I just read, in another post, that the rumen is on the left side, when you're standing behind the goat, facing her butt. That would mean, babies are on the right, when I'm facing her butt??? Is that right?? If so, that would explain why it looked like there was a boxing match going on on that side last night!! And, it would also mean, I've been feeling "babies" on the wrong side. :shrug: Oh, dear!! 

Would someone please clarify this for me, one last time?


----------



## tiergarten-CO (Dec 24, 2004)

the rumen is on the goats left side


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

That would mean, babies are on the right, when I'm facing her butt??? Is that right?? If so, that would explain why it looked like there was a boxing match going on on that side last night!! And, it would also mean, I've been feeling "babies" on the wrong side. 

Yep, that's right. See if the "babies" feel different on the other side.  

Hey, I'm new too (kids 1 week old). Isn't this site great! :angel: 

Dawn


----------



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

hahahahahaha! I will definitely see if the "babies" feel different on the other side, first thing in the morning! Dawn, I totally agree, this site is awesome. I don't know what I'd do without everyone here to go to for advice.  

Thank you both for your response. I think I've got it straight now.


----------



## ForMyACDs (May 13, 2002)

if you stand behind your doe then "right is rumen" (makes it easy to remember).


----------



## mammawof3 (Jan 31, 2004)

Yes, babies are on the right--unless they are FULL of kids--and--very close to due date--(or, heaven forbid-huge kids!)Ect...i was politely feeling the right side of "Desporado", leaned over her-and something kept going back and forth accross my leg--on the left side!-you could SEE from the outside-hoof sized "bumps" sticking out and going accross--i know the difference-these were kid parts! :shrug: First time i can remember THAT happening..i told DH-either she is full of kids==or they are HUGE. Guess i will find out in a few days, she is getting really sunk in. Where i usually find heart beats, is in frint of the udder,slightly up on the right side. Isn't this fun!


----------



## Mommyto5 (Feb 6, 2006)

ForMyACDs said:


> if you stand behind your doe then "right is rumen" (makes it easy to remember).


 :stars: :stars: This is the opposite of what everyone else is saying!! :stars: :stars: That must be why I'm confused. :shrug: I'm getting conflicting reports!  

mammawof3: Glad to hear I'm not the only one seeing things on the wrong side! When I was facing our doe the other day...looking at her face...I saw her stomach "rolling" on the right side. So, if that's not kids...what was it??? :shrug: I guess when she delivers the side with the kids in it will shrink...then I'll know!! :goodjob: And, a good book!!!! Yes...that's what I need!!!  This is fun!! But, I'm ready for her to pop. The waiting is killing me!! 

Thank you all for your help!!!


----------



## gryndlgoat (May 27, 2005)

It's the goat's left. If a goat was an American car, its rumen would be on the driver's side.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

gryndlgoat said:


> It's the goat's left. If a goat was an American car, its rumen would be on the driver's side.


So the "right is rumen" would be incorrect... unless looking from the FRONT of the doe.


----------



## Maple Tree Farm (Jun 1, 2006)

This thread just seems to be making it all the more confusing to me :shrug: 
from the front (face) the rumen would be on the left? thus making the kids being on the right. From behind the kids would be on the left. Is this correct?


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Maple Tree Farm said:


> This thread just seems to be making it all the more confusing to me :shrug:
> from the front (face) the rumen would be on the left? thus making the kids being on the right. From behind the kids would be on the left. Is this correct?


From what I understand no. :baby04: Babies are on the goat's right, so you have to be facing the same direction as the goat. If you are facing the goat from behind, then your right is the goat's right. Goat's right=babies, goat's left=rumen. 

I felt babies on my goat's right side for sure before she had them.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

It doesn't matter where or how you stand...upside down, backwards, on the moon, your left hand is always on your left side. Picture the goat with arms...her rumen is on her left side, no matter where you are standing.

"So the "right is rumen" would be incorrect... unless looking from the FRONT of the doe." 
Sorry, it's always incorrect. To use the car example, the actual location of the driver's side doesn't change just because you've walked around the car and changed your perspective. If I am standing in front of you, and then I walk behind you, your right and left sides don't switch places. It helps to think only about the animal, and not where you are in relation to it.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

I was having the same problem - I had been feeling both sides because the info was always different depending who gave it. I was pretty sure what I heard on the left was gurgling rumen, though, so now I'm feeling fine about knowing for sure what is gas and what is babies.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

> "So the "right is rumen" would be incorrect... unless looking from the FRONT of the doe."
> Sorry, it's always incorrect.


I meant YOUR right, which is what the person who originally posted meant.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok People I will save you! Ok answer the questions! 
1.If a doe is not preg then 1 side is not as big as the other right?
If you said WRONG you are ''wrong''
2.IF you let a doe out in a pasture of grass and she eats all day what side is going to feel like alot of gas and grass? 
Left or Right?
The left will feel like gas and grass that is her ruman!
3.If a vet does a x-ray scan on her what side will show babies?
RIGHT 
(by this time if you got all wrong then you need to read!!!)
Last Question
4. IF 1 side is looking like it is kicking what side is it?
(See below Answer first!)




It could be both! Ok look at a doe that has just kidded and one that is just about to kid in the next few weeks! You will see 1 thing different!

Ok easy way! 1.stand at back of doe! 2.Put both arms in the air! 3.make a ''L'' shape with both! 4.What ever hand looks like a ''L'' is the RUMAN! 5. Remember that the kids are on the right side! or the hand that doesn't make a "L''! 
hope every one gets kids on the right side! And not on the left side!


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh dear you all are cornfusing me now.. LOL.. 

Left side rumen 

Right side Babies Correct... 

Check back later gone to get feed for all babies.. 

Chow.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

yes left ruman and right babies


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

HazyDay, I'm so glad you came along to save me. Here I thought that when I looked at my Boer doeling, she was pretty slender and even on each side. I also didn't know that radiographs were called x-ray "scans". AND turns out that in the 11 years I've been practicing in veterinary medicine, I've been taking x-rays wrong--I always had th babies show up in the back half of the animal. I thought I was an educated, credentialed, experienced professional with at least average powers of observation. Turns out I'm just an idiot.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Umm No! I diddn't say it right! X-rays are x-rays I just wrote that as a scan Stupied me!


----------



## ForMyACDs (May 13, 2002)

Sorry guys.......I mistyped.......thank you for correcting my mistake.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh dear, what a kafuffle!


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

gryndlgoat said:


> It's the goat's left. If a goat was an American car, its rumen would be on the driver's side.


What if I own a *French* Alpine!?!?! :banana02:


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I actually think that I've finally got it. Thanks, guys!
(Remember Right ain't Rumen)  
mary


----------



## gryndlgoat (May 27, 2005)

mrs.H said:


> What if I own a *French* Alpine!?!?! :banana02:


LOL!!! Good one!!

You are actually OK if you own a French (or Swiss too, I think) breed- they drive on the same side of the road there as we do in North America. If you have an British breed (or New Zealand or Australian or Japanese) then your rumen is on the passenger side!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

mrs. H, are you trying to make me spew my coffee on the screen?


----------



## Serindipitie (Mar 23, 2017)

Lunch on the left, Rugrats on the Right


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Serindipitie, welcome to the forum! Just wanted to point out that this is a really old thread ('07)  We usually try not to dig up things this old to keep the current topics and concerns 'on top'. They can be great resources to search and learn from though!


----------

